# My wife gave me crabs.



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We celebrated Valentine's Day a bit early to avoid the crowd. Samstown casino has all you can eat for $20.

Don't forget to do something nice for your sweetheart. She'll show her "appreciation " !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You did well YD, they would have lost money if I showed up, even without the blue ointment. Maybe I'll talk to her tomorrow, that will cheer her up !!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff, treat your ladies right......they might buy you a gun for your Birthday!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ya ive been trying to figure out what to do for my sweetie

just cant think of anything that would be unique


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Unique up on her and give her a big hug and a kiss with an I Love thrown in for good measure. And if you are really quite when unique up on her she might be surprised. Just be ready to duck in case you scare her.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

DW, thats friggen hilarious


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> Unique up on her and give her a big hug and a kiss with an I Love thrown in for good measure. And if you are really quite when unique up on her she might be surprised. Just be ready to duck in case you scare her.


Sounds like experience talking, lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Sounds like experience, but reads like auto correct.....


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sharon is still laughing at the title-------When I first read it I said Oh My God-Good one YD LOL----Took Sharon out for Lunch after Church--Just like every Sunday----She's cooking supper now [my reward]* :smile: ---*Hope you all had a great day with your HONEY-------------------sb*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Gave Kat leather. A belt in the mouth and a boot in the a$$.......Just now being able to see out of my left eye


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol. I thawed out some frozen pipe. No really... the pipes froze so I had to thaw them out. Happy Valentines Day. You can take a shower. It's the little things that count big.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL... I got my wife and daughter chocolate, girl scout cookies and a card that fit them perfectly, no flowers the cat's will eat them. The wife made me filet mignon... I trained her right. lol..


----------

